# Texas Tripe Questions



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Could someone who uses Texas Tripe (especially in the Houston area) let me know about the pickup process?

I know they arrive at their locations at various times, but do they hold it for awhile, or do you have to be there at the delivery time? 

I would love to place an order with them, but they tend to deliver at the closest location in the late morning, and I work typical office hours.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

They are at each location pretty much on time. He posts on twitter arrival times but he's pretty much on time. He delivers on Sat, once a month so you would have to work with his schedule. Do your office hours include sat? Is going to one of the other stops an option?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

No, I don't work on Saturday, but the website has the delivery dates for this month listed as a Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Oops my bad! He delivers north Texas on Sat. I can't offer any suggestions other than seeing if you can take your lunch in the window he will be at the nearest stop to you.

You could email him (Roger) and see if he how flexible he is.


----------



## jizzam93 (Mar 13, 2011)

Houston area drop off are usually every last Wednesday of the month. Delivery is around noon each time for the bunker hill location. Hope that helps!


----------

